# Rec for Ginsanko Deba?



## StonedEdge (Sep 15, 2017)

Instead of starting another thread ill post this here.

HELP ME CHOSE A 180 DEBA

Been researching a sub $300CAD deba. Will be used for what a deba is traditionally used for; slaying delicious aquatic creatures

Stainless or carbon is fine by me. Although I'm a sucker for the refined edge capability of my W#2 yanagiba, this knife may spend some time aboard a fishing boat and around (fresh)water so perhaps stainless is the way to go? 

Here are two options which stand out to me so far, albeit due to their prices, perhaps some of you can give me a better idea of what to expect from these makers and these blade materials:

1) Takeshi Saji Gingami 3 https://japanesechefsknife.com/prod...180mm-3-sizes-stag-handle?variant=43313390222

2) Haruyuki W#2 
https://knifewear.com/collections/haruyuki-single-bevel-series/products/haruyuki-deba-180mm

Any and all info is much appreciated! Currently own a western deba but itching to also have the single bevel incarnation as well.


----------



## tienowen (Sep 16, 2017)

zitangy said:


> thanks for the pics.....z





StonedEdge said:


> Not to break up this thread...but how is G 3 steel? How does it perform for a deba?



You welcome, I was so busy this week can't post the picture until my day off. The G3 advance in my opinion stainless have good amount sharp similar to white#2. I think for deba not need to spend to much on this knife unless you would like special knife to use everyday. I hadn't got a change break down fish yet, will going use heavy for fish soon. Also, this deba will set for a good time use, until the handle break.


----------



## StonedEdge (Sep 16, 2017)

That makes sense, thanks!


----------



## daveb (Sep 16, 2017)

Got a Suisin Ginsanko M Deba from Jon a couple years ago. Like. Was a good bit cheaper than SIH. Don't know their availability these days.


----------



## StonedEdge (Sep 16, 2017)

daveb said:


> Got a Suisin Ginsanko M Deba from Jon a couple years ago. Like. Was a good bit cheaper than SIH. Don't know their availability these days.


Truly appreciate the input! 
Any comments regarding how it sharpens on the stones? Any off the top of your head comparisons to other more common steels?


----------



## daveb (Sep 16, 2017)

For me it sharpens quite readily, not giving up a thing to carbon. Same is true on some double bevel Ginsanko I have. I do have a Hide Ginsanko Yani that's kicking my ass to sharpen.


----------



## tienowen (Sep 16, 2017)

StonedEdge said:


> Truly appreciate the input!
> Any comments regarding how it sharpens on the stones? Any off the top of your head comparisons to other more common steels?





daveb said:


> For me it sharpens quite readily, not giving up a thing to carbon. Same is true on some double bevel Ginsanko I have. I do have a Hide Ginsanko Yani that's kicking my ass to sharpen.



Sharpen not that hard, depend how you like to use the stone with deba, I use 700 girt or 1k then polish with 3k and micro bevel with 8k. Most mine single bevel knife make from Ginsanko steel knife: Saku Takohiki -JCK, K-Yanagi - Jikko, Deba - JCK and Usuba - S.Takayuki because the Hawaii weather I try not to use carbon steel knife.
Also I got once of the Konosuke Ginsan Gyuto easy sharp as well.
@Dave: Hide ginsanko from JKI? I think the knife should be easy sharp as well from different brand Ginsan.


----------



## daveb (Sep 16, 2017)

It's prob not the knife that's kicking my ass....


----------

